# DU Remote



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Hiya,

Does anyone know how to setup the DU remote so it controls the TV?

The guy took the box etc and I can't seem to locate how to set this online.

Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The Du remote controls the Du box, not the TV doesn't it ?

Unless the Du box is the same brand as the Tv its not likely to work.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

There is a button under the no 7 that says TV and there is a light that at on the top left that says TV next to DU so I am guessing it has dual functionality like the Sky TV controllers


----------



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> The Du remote controls the Du box, not the TV doesn't it ?
> 
> Unless the Du box is the same brand as the Tv its not likely to work.


You can do this sort of thing with the Sky remote, see Program your Sky remote to control your TV | Sky Help

Maybe there is something similar for the Du remote.


----------



## hado34 (Jun 12, 2013)

*du remote*

Just to confirm that your guess is right, it s working for me with a LG tv.
no idea how to setup it because it was my son of 9 months who first used the functionnality.


----------



## gordonfreeman (Apr 18, 2017)

From the Arris set top box manual: (I confirm that it works)
The DU universal remote can be programmed: Keep TV switched on.
1) Press the TV/DU button for around 3-4 seconds until the red TV led flashes twice.
2) Press 003 - the red led should flash twice again.
3) Lookup the 3-digit manufacturer code for your tv. Samsung: 243,LG: 184,Sony:232,Panasonic:223. Full list in arris stb manual. 
4) Red led should blink twice.
5) Keep power button pressed until TV turns off.
6) Press "OK" button to finish programming. 
Restart from step 1 if it fails anywhere in between or code does not work.


----------



## chloeeliabeth (May 24, 2021)

I have a Universal MX450 Universal remote control but stop working. I am unable to reboot it because the company only allow the professional license installer to run the software.

I am trying to find a new Universal Remote Control with macro function so I can control my Panasonic projector, NAD AV Receiver, the motorized projector screen, Apple TV, Oppo Blu-Ray Player. Any suggestions will be truly appreciated.


----------



## chloeeliabeth (May 24, 2021)

chloeeliabeth said:


> I have a Universal MX450 Universal remote control but stop working. I am unable to reboot it because the company only allows the professional license installer to run the software.
> 
> I am trying to find a new Universal Remote Control with a macro function so I can control my Panasonic projector, NAD AV Receiver, spectrum universal remote codes the motorized projector screen, Apple TV, Oppo Blu-Ray Player. Any suggestions will be truly appreciated.


no response.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

chloeeliabeth said:


> no response.


Out of interest - why would you expect a response?
This is a forum dedicated to people moving to live & work in another country - not answer technical questions about remote control units.
You would be better joining one of the many AV forums.


----------

